# $400 tip? Maybe...



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Had an interesting ride to end the night last night from the airport to downtown Omaha.

Cool older ladies who definitely had too much plastic surgery in their lives. They let me long-haul them to their hotel, but needed to stop off at a bar downtown for a drink, which I said was fine, since they promised a big tip.

Well, the drink and the ensuing ride stretched out to be much longer than anticipated (like any time you make an exception for someone), so when they finally got back to the car, the lady apologized profusely, handed me $20 in cash and then wrote me out a $400 check for a tip.

She wasn't drunk, but was definitely loaded, if you know what I mean, so I give this a 50/50 shot at bouncing, rather than the 10/90 that it normally would be if someone were crazy enough to write a check in this day and age for a tip.










If this actually cashes, it will be the biggest tip I have ever gotten times 4, so I won't be complaining. If it does bounce, I have her info to pass on to whoever needs to know that she is writing bad checks


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> Had an interesting ride to end the night last night from the airport to downtown Omaha.
> 
> Cool older ladies who definitely had too much plastic surgery in their lives. They let me long-haul them to their hotel, but needed to stop off at a bar downtown for a drink, which I said was fine, since they promised a big tip.
> 
> ...


Glad you got big tips.
For your protection, have a copy of it and keep the copy. Who knows she could change her mind.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Next rounds on you!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

If this thing cashes, you got yourself a deal!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

You sure you didn't give something else in addition to the ride? I know things people give for that much tip


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> You sure you didn't give something else in addition to the ride? I know things people give for that much tip :smiles:


You mean like give the tip to earn a tip? 

Just my usual charismatic service. 

5.00 rating on Lyft (2300ish rides)
4.98 on Uber (500ish)


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> You mean like give the tip to earn a tip? :wink:
> 
> Just my usual charismatic service. :smiles:
> 
> ...


Good for you man!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Interestingly....

100% of my TIPS paid on checks (less than 10) have been legit and paid out.

Cab fare paid on checks?

Yeah... sure that check is going to clear...

I have such low hopes of that happening that I don’t accept them ever.


As for the OPs check....


The motivation for her to give you a rubber check isn’t there.


Which makes this a dang puzzling situation I can’t figure out.


Give it a shot and try to cash the thing... (explain the situation to the teller)


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I would cash it at the bank the check is written from and not deposit it in your account.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Took it to her bank this morning and I am now $400 richer 

I dont think I will ever get a tip anywhere close to this ever again. Previously, I had $100 tips twice, but $400? hallelujah!


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh my stars, I gave that young man $400 instead of $4.00, let me go to my bank. 

Tell the truth, 3some action


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Oh my stars, I gave that young man $400 instead of $4.00, let me go to my bank.
> 
> Tell the truth, 3some action


Can't fake the written out line on a check ;P and since I went to her bank, all I had to do was show ID and they paid me out in cash. That way, they couldn't do some shady nonsense later (not that I expected them to, they seemed like very nice people, just loaded to the **** and generous)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Had an interesting ride to end the night last night from the airport to downtown Omaha.
> 
> Cool older ladies who definitely had too much plastic surgery in their lives. They let me long-haul them to their hotel, but needed to stop off at a bar downtown for a drink, which I said was fine, since they promised a big tip.
> 
> ...


Go to the bank that issues the account ... Cash it in person


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> Took it to her bank this morning and I am now $400 richer :smiles:
> 
> I dont think I will ever get a tip anywhere close to this ever again. Previously, I had $100 tips twice, but $400? hallelujah!


Got a 100 dollar bill once, and they guy cancelled and said sorry for wasting your time. Said his wife was mad and she would take him to where ever he was going.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

That's awesome! I didn't get a $400 tip but I did get a $450 unicorn ride the other night.

French tourist went to Atlantic City from Jersey City during surge. $175 ride. He wanted me to wait. Said he'd only be 1 hour. Weird, but paid $25 cash for wait time. He must have totally blown his credit card in the casino because his bank blocked it from further use when he tried to request the ride back on the app. This guy was hysterical and on the verge of tears, begging me to not leave him.

We had a mini argument because he wanted to pay me in cash. I said straight up I can't do that. More hysterics.

Well, AC was surging. He only had $100 cash but I know the ride would have paid more through the app since Uber was quoting him almost $300. ? In the end he gave me the $100 and promised to pay me another $150 when he got home from his stash. 

That was the longest 2-hr drive of my life. I was a nervous wreck. So illegal. But my only other option was to leave him stranded plus deadhead because I was too tired to wait for DF rides. So I got back to JC and waited outside his apt for 10 minutes. Huge relief I didn't get pulled over for anything. Huge relief as he actually comes back out, pays me, and thanks me profusely for "trusting" and "saving" him.

I went home and slept all day. I doubt I'll ever get that "lucky" again.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

That’s f*%%%ing awesome, glad it cashed.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Tips are what make our pay. The pax control what we make. Congrats and it’s days like this that make Ubering fun.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad to hear these great stories, every once in a while you can get a golden ticket of a rider that makes up for a lot of the bad ones. Congratulations!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Antquisha said:


> That's awesome! I didn't get a $400 tip but I did get a $450 unicorn ride the other night.
> 
> French tourist went to Atlantic City from Jersey City during surge. $175 ride. He wanted me to wait. Said he'd only be 1 hour. Weird, but paid $25 cash for wait time. He must have totally blown his credit card in the casino because his bank blocked it from further use when he tried to request the ride back on the app. This guy was hysterical and on the verge of tears, begging me to not leave him.
> 
> ...


Nice story.

If I were there, I probably would take out my phone and take a video clip of him saying certain things like he needs my help and he is desparate, and there is no other ways for him to get home, and if I was to help him as a favor, I would compensate me for that favor by paying $150 when he gets home, blah blah.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> Had an interesting ride to end the night last night from the airport to downtown Omaha.
> 
> Cool older ladies who definitely had too much plastic surgery in their lives. They let me long-haul them to their hotel, but needed to stop off at a bar downtown for a drink, which I said was fine, since they promised a big tip.
> 
> ...


420 Dude ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Had an interesting ride to end the night last night from the airport to downtown Omaha.
> 
> Cool older ladies who definitely had too much plastic surgery in their lives. They let me long-haul them to their hotel, but needed to stop off at a bar downtown for a drink, which I said was fine, since they promised a big tip.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Probably Warren Buffet groupies.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Took it to her bank this morning and I am now $400 richer :smiles:
> 
> I dont think I will ever get a tip anywhere close to this ever again. Previously, I had $100 tips twice, but $400? hallelujah!


You might have a top contender if you ever get matched with the Youtuber "Mrbeast". :smiles:


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Had an interesting ride to end the night last night from the airport to downtown Omaha.
> 
> Cool older ladies who definitely had too much plastic surgery in their lives. They let me long-haul them to their hotel, but needed to stop off at a bar downtown for a drink, which I said was fine, since they promised a big tip.
> 
> ...


It won't be bad, if it is take it to the cops and have her arrested for passing a bad check.


----------

